# Anybody seen this gear before?



## jori (May 18, 2022)

Called "Silverback Compounds". Got it from a friend of a friend who dealt it to me. Haven't lab tested it, but I've put on several pounds of muscle on it using it for about 3 weeks almost a month now, so I do believe there are hormones present. Went from like 182 to 192-193 pounds. It gives me awful post injection pain though, like sore for several days, and I usually can't train my glutes or do squats. Has anybody seen this or used this stuff before, and if so, is it bunk or shitty gear? No crystallization or floaters though, slightly tinted oil. I've been doing 1 cc twice a week so 2 cc's in the ventro-gluteal area per week, which rounds out to about 500 mg a week. Have done about 3 pins in left glute and 2 in the right glute. My injection process is really good.





(EDIT: Top is taped shut so the vial cap doesn't fall off)


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

Yeah, we've seen it. 

Put it in the SEARCH icon, see what shows up.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

Brother. Where did you get that from??

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, we've seen it.
> 
> Put it in the SEARCH icon, see what shows up.


That’s not the same one


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, we've seen it.
> 
> Put it in the SEARCH icon, see what shows up.


Did search up “silverback compounds”, found a same name gear distributor but they did not have the same label whatsoever they had promoted as this specific one. Couldn’t find much else on it.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Brother. Where did you get that from??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Friend of a friend. Not online, from a local dealer.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Friend of a friend. Not online, from a local dealer.


Thats not our gear. I don't know if somebody is faking our gear. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 18, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Thats not our gear. I don't know if somebody is faking our gear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Better file trademark and copyright claims.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

I would be skeptical of this knock off brand. Especially if the vial topper is taped on. How close of a friend is this? 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> I would be skeptical of this knock off brand. Especially if the vial topper is taped on. How close of a friend is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


I had taped the vial on myself, it was an already attached plastic cap that I pulled off. Close friend, guy I trust.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

Someone is using our brand. The labels aren't even close to ours. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Someone is using our brand. The labels aren't even close to ours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Could be coincidental. Either way, it hurts like a motherfucker every single pin. I do believe that it’s test though, it has worked and I feel more awake throughout most of the day.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

Chances are it's bs. If someone is using another labels branding. That's crazy. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

That’s pretty shitty because someone is going to look up the lab and think it’s good because of the all the feed back and hplc reports done by the real silverback compounds


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

Can't really go off what you feel. Only way to know is to have it tested. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Could be coincidental. Either way, it hurts like a motherfucker every single pin. I do believe that it’s test though, it has worked and I feel more awake throughout most of the day.


It’s hurts? That’s not good. I’d throw the shit away


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s pretty shitty because someone is going to look up the lab and think it’s good because of the all the feed back and hplc reports done by the real silverback compounds


Yeah dude. Thats ridiculous. But anyone can see our pictures and know this stuff is bunk. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Could be coincidental. Either way, it hurts like a motherfucker every single pin. I do believe that it’s test though, it has worked and I feel more awake throughout most of the day.


Email me and we'll send you a bottle on the house so you can see the difference. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

That vial obviously doesn’t contain the gay. No purple on the labels or the flip tops. Everyone knows “straight” gear hurts. Reach for the gay and discover the difference. 

Speaking of which, @KingOfAllGorillas are you planning a big special for June? Pride month and all.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That vial obviously doesn’t contain the gay. No purple on the labels or the flip tops. Everyone knows “straight” gear hurts. Reach for the gay and discover the difference.
> 
> Speaking of which, @KingOfAllGorillas are you planning a big special for June? Pride month and all.


Every month is pride month for us. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallyd (May 18, 2022)

I remember the name but there’s probably more than one. I can’t remember what the label looked like on the ones I’ve seen in the past.


----------



## Dex (May 18, 2022)

Never seen it but I don't like PIP and wouldn't pin it.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s hurts? That’s not good. I’d throw the shit away


Problem is I’d have to find some other shit to get :/.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That vial obviously doesn’t contain the gay. No purple on the labels or the flip tops. Everyone knows “straight” gear hurts. Reach for the gay and discover the difference.
> 
> Speaking of which, @KingOfAllGorillas are you planning a big special for June? Pride month and all.


Lmfao, are you suggesting that I need to man up more and keep pinning?


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Problem is I’d have to find some other shit to get :/.


Seriously? You’d rather take trash that brewed bad? 
The actual silver back is literally trying to send you some


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Lmfao, are you suggesting that I need to man up more and keep pinning?


No one is suggesting you keep pinning that trash in a vial


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Is almost every new poster retarded?


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Seriously? You’d rather take trash that brewed bad?
> The actual silver back is literally trying to send you some


👍 I’ve got it on board ik.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No one is suggesting you keep pinning that trash in a vial


Lmfao, I was kinda playing along with the whole “gay” and “straight” gear joke going on here.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is almost every new poster retarded?


Dude I just got into gear it’s a whole new world view for me lol. It’s not majorly drastic but there is shit I don’t know lol…


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Lmfao, are you suggesting that I need to man up more and keep pinning?


No. The Silverback that’s here is flaming gay. Check out his threads. Everyone’s gay.

If that shit you have hurts, then quit pinning it. There’s a lot of Test Enanthate raws going around that cause that same pain. Not all places get the same raws. It’s not supposed to hurt bad so toss it and use other stuff.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. The Silverback that’s here is flaming gay. Check out his threads. Everyone’s gay.
> 
> If that shit you have hurts, then quit pinning it. There’s a lot of Test Enanthate raws going around that cause that same pain. Not all places get the same raws. It’s not supposed to hurt bad so toss it and use other stuff.


Suggesting that I swap to cypionate?


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. The Silverback that’s here is flaming gay. Check out his threads. Everyone’s gay.
> 
> If that shit you have hurts, then quit pinning it. There’s a lot of Test Enanthate raws going around that cause that same pain. Not all places get the same raws. It’s not supposed to hurt bad so toss it and use other stuff.


Is there really a problem with being gay? We shoot shit up our asses twice a week, lube and tan our glutes and hammies up, and put our sweaty nuts over dudes’ mouths while we spot them on bench. Hell, everybody that does shit who body builds and lifts.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Is there really a problem with being gay? We shoot shit up our asses twice a week, lube and tan our glutes and hammies up, and put our sweaty nuts over dudes’ mouths while we spot them on bench. Hell, everybody that does shit who body builds and lifts.


Yep @RiR0 another new retard. 

You’re on your own sport. Knock ‘em dead.


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

The scotch-taped stopper covers scream “quality”.

I’m sure that they use only the best coffee filters to sterilize their gear.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep @RiR0 another new retard.
> 
> You’re on your own sport. Knock ‘em dead.


Man, you really are a helpful figure in this community lol.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The scotch taped stopper covers scream “quality”.


It’s mine, it’s not how it originally came. Just want the cap on 24/7


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Man, you really are a helpful figure in this community lol.


Can’t help dumbass


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Man, you really are a helpful figure in this community lol.


More than you’ll ever know. 

The vial is empty. Cool story though bro. Too piss broke to buy gear.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Is there really a problem with being gay? We shoot shit up our asses twice a week, lube and tan our glutes and hammies up, and put our sweaty nuts over dudes’ mouths while we spot them on bench. Hell, everybody that does shit who body builds and lifts.


You’re not a bodybuilder. You’re too retarded to take gear


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> More than you’ll ever know.
> 
> The vial is empty. Cool story though bro. Too piss broke to buy gear.


@KingOfAllGorillas dont send this guy free stuff it’s not worth it.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Can’t help dumbass


The hell did I do wrong lol


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re not a bodybuilder. You’re too retarded to take gear


All of that was a massive joke lol.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 18, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Every month is pride month for us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Straight from the horses errr gayrillas mouth. Its ok, I live in Palm Springs...you've attended the "White Party"? I've become exceptionally tolerant in my advanced years.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> More than you’ll ever know.
> 
> The vial is empty. Cool story though bro. Too piss broke to buy gear.


The vial ain’t empty, it’s got about 5 ML in it. I’m also not broke by any stretch you dumbass, I’m just new to this shit and don’t know what or where I gotta get shit from and at least the Gorilla guy is helping me lol…


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

I'll just ahhhh leave this right here


----------



## Adrenolin (May 18, 2022)

Why's there tape on your vials? The flip top is trash, not a souvenir, throw it away


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I had taped the vial on myself, it was an already attached plastic cap that I pulled off. Close friend, guy I trust.



You know you can throw that away, right?


----------



## MemoirsOfASteroidKingpin (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Could be coincidental. Either way, it hurts like a motherfucker every single pin. I do believe that it’s test though, it has worked and I feel more awake throughout most of the day.


I think what many of the guys here have said, but may not have explained to a newbie, is that 250mg/ml test enanthate should not be painful to inject. It is an indication that something is wrong with it. One time, when I ran my UGL, I had some people complain about some of my test enanthate and cypionate being painful to inject. I thought there was something wrong with the people, but there were a few too many complaining. I asked my chemist what was going on, and found out, in an attempt to save some money, without telling me, he ordered some unrefined and raw grapeseed oil. He thought because we were filtering it, that it would be fine.  That compounds made with that  grape seed oil ended up being very painful for everyone to inject.  The chemist’s intentions were good, but I had to track down and recall all those vials, apologize to those who used it, and give them all steep discounts on their next orders.


----------



## ChickenLegs (May 18, 2022)

MemoirsOfASteroidKingpin said:


> I think what many of the guys here have said, but may not have explained to a newbie, is that 250mg/ml test enanthate should not be painful to inject. It is an indication that something is wrong with it. One time, when I ran my UGL, I had some people complain about some of my test enanthate and cypionate being painful to inject. I thought there was something wrong with the people, but there were a few too many complaining. I asked my chemist what was going on, and found out, in an attempt to save some money, without telling me, he ordered some unrefined and raw grapeseed oil. He thought because we were filtering it, that it would be fine.  That compounds made with that  grape seed oil ended up being very painful for everyone to inject.  The chemist’s intentions were good, but I had to track down and recall all those vials, apologize to those who used it, and give them all steep discounts on their next orders.


I use Test E from the actual KOAG and inject 250 twice a week. I’d say a third of the time I get pretty bad PIP. Some of the guys on here told me it could’ve just been that my muscles aren’t used to absorbing it yet though. It is my first cycle


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

This took a turn for the worst quickly. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> This took a turn for the worst quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


The guy revealed who he really was. There was dialogue in chat box last not revealing what a POS he is. Fuck em.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The guy revealed who he really was. There was dialogue in chat box last not revealing what a POS he is. Fuck em.


Son of a bitch. I missed it?  I keep missing the good stuff.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Son of a bitch. I missed it?  I keep missing the good stuff.


Around 11:30. Enjoy.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Around 11:30. Enjoy.


wow, saw it, what a POS
@KingOfAllGorillas fuck this guy. Don't send him shit even if he pays you.


----------



## hard_gains (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Around 11:30. Enjoy.


Yeah fuck that bitch.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah fuck that bitch.


Facts man.


----------



## hard_gains (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Facts man.


Your the bitch I was talking about. 🥰


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Who is he


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> wow, saw it, what a POS
> @KingOfAllGorillas fuck this guy. Don't send him shit even if he pays you.


Yeah facts dude


MemoirsOfASteroidKingpin said:


> I think what many of the guys here have said, but may not have explained to a newbie, is that 250mg/ml test enanthate should not be painful to inject. It is an indication that something is wrong with it. One time, when I ran my UGL, I had some people complain about some of my test enanthate and cypionate being painful to inject. I thought there was something wrong with the people, but there were a few too many complaining. I asked my chemist what was going on, and found out, in an attempt to save some money, without telling me, he ordered some unrefined and raw grapeseed oil. He thought because we were filtering it, that it would be fine.  That compounds made with that  grape seed oil ended up being very painful for everyone to inject.  The chemist’s intentions were good, but I had to track down and recall all those vials, apologize to those who used it, and give them all steep discounts on their next orders.


Yeah, probably the case. Also heard that high levels of alcohol in UGL gear can also cause immense pip. I tried the guy’s sustenon originally and it flared up super fucking red every time post injection, so I swapped to the test e and I don’t get that red swelling and massive lumps post injection but it still hurts a ton. Lame as shit.


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Yeah facts dude
> 
> Yeah, probably the case. Also heard that high levels of alcohol in UGL gear can also cause immense pip. I tried the guy’s sustenon originally and it flared up super fucking red every time post injection, so I swapped to the test e and I don’t get that red swelling and massive lumps post injection but it still hurts a ton. Lame as shit.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Your the bitch I was talking about. 🥰


Wow, I feel really insulted from someone behind a screen.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Yeah facts dude
> 
> Yeah, probably the case. Also heard that high levels of alcohol in UGL gear can also cause immense pip. I tried the guy’s sustenon originally and it flared up super fucking red every time post injection, so I swapped to the test e and I don’t get that red swelling and massive lumps post injection but it still hurts a ton. Lame as shit.


Lame as @jori


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lame as @jori


Man you really keep coming out with these bangers. Keep them coming, I’m shitting my pants right now.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Man you really keep coming out with these bangers. Keep them coming, I’m shitting my pants right now.


Are you going to contribute anything useful?


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you going to contribute anything useful?


I’ll save you some time: no.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’ll save you some time: no.


I’d like to give the guy an opportunity.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you going to contribute anything useful?


I just joined the forum, and I wanted to ask for some people’s advice in case it was normal to have high amounts of PIP from test e. This is literally my first cycle dude I’m not a gear expert I can’t give anyone any good advice.

On the other hand, are you gonna contribute anything useful you sad sack of shit that hasn’t said anything useful yet?


----------



## TODAY (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’d like to give the guy an opportunity.


What, this store-brand, low-effort trolling isn't good enough for your sophisticated palate?


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> This is literally my first cycle dude I’m not a gear expert I can’t give anyone any good advice.


Hmm.  This sounds familiar.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Fuck off intel


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Hmm.  This sounds familiar.


A new person who needs some advice sounds familiar on a forum he just joined less than 12 hours ago? 🧐


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I just joined the forum, and I wanted to ask for some people’s advice in case it was normal to have high amounts of PIP from test e. This is literally my first cycle dude I’m not a gear expert I can’t give anyone any good advice.
> 
> On the other hand, are you gonna contribute anything useful you sad sack of shit that hasn’t said anything useful yet?





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. The Silverback that’s here is flaming gay. Check out his threads. Everyone’s gay.
> 
> If that shit you have hurts, then quit pinning it. There’s a lot of Test Enanthate raws going around that cause that same pain. Not all places get the same raws. It’s not supposed to hurt bad so toss it and use other stuff.


Like I said, it’s a bad batch of Test E raws. It’s not the BA/BB because Test E doesn’t need a lot of that at all.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> A new person who needs some advice sounds familiar on a forum he just joined less than 12 hours ago? 🧐


Nope dumbass. “I’m no expert but can still give advice”


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I just joined the forum, and I wanted to ask for some people’s advice in case it was normal to have high amounts of PIP from test e. This is literally my first cycle dude I’m not a gear expert I can’t give anyone any good advice.
> 
> On the other hand, are you gonna contribute anything useful you sad sack of shit that hasn’t said anything useful yet?


This is not gonna end well for you.


----------



## hard_gains (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Wow, I feel really insulted from someone behind a screen.


That's because I sent it with the smiley heart face. It softens the insult for the sensitive ones. Maybe ask questions and then shut your mouth.


RiR0 said:


> Fuck off intel


That's the vibe I was getting.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is not gonna end well for you.


please don’t nuke my house


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> please don’t nuke my house


you misread bro, you don't have to worry about me- Im just in for the show


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nope dumbass. “I’m no expert but can still give advice”


When did I say I could give advice?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> When did I say I could give advice?


Perhaps you got off on the wrong foot. Go do an introduction in the General Chat thread. Let us all know what your goals are and tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## beefnewton (May 18, 2022)

Intel hasn't posted since Monday.  This guy feels like a rebirth.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Perhaps you got off on the wrong foot. Go do an introduction in the General Chat thread. Let us all know what your goals are and tell us a little bit about yourself.


I’ll introduce myself later today


----------



## hard_gains (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Perhaps you got off on the wrong foot. Go do an introduction in the General Chat thread. Let us all know what your goals are and tell us a little bit about yourself.


WTF????
Did you find religion?
Someone hacked your account????

Up is down and right is left in this place. 🤣


----------



## hard_gains (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I’ll introduce myself later today


How much time could it take? You been talking none stop in here for hours. Did you just decide one morning to stick random shit in your ass and see where it goes?


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> How much time could it take? You been talking none stop in here for hours. Did you just decide one morning to stick random shit in your ass and see where it goes?


I have a fucking job.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I have a fucking job.


Ok troll.  I don't like you.....at all.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I have a fucking job.


So like everyone else on this forum?


----------



## Yano (May 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> WTF????
> Did you find religion?
> Someone hacked your account????
> 
> Up is down and right is left in this place. 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I’ll introduce myself later today


Sounds good man. Looking forward to the contribution. 👍


----------



## Yano (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sounds good man. Looking forward to the contribution. 👍


............... who the fuck are you and what have you done with BBBG ????


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> ............... who the fuck are you and what have you done with BBBG ????


If the guy is solid that’s one thing. If he’s a troll, well, that will be different altogether.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> I just joined the forum, and I wanted to ask for some people’s advice in case it was normal to have high amounts of PIP from test e. This is literally my first cycle dude I’m not a gear expert I can’t give anyone any good advice.


In that case, you might just be a pansy for pain tolerance... is it pain like red hot you've been stabbed, or sore like bruise. It should be the latter, that's normal, especially in virgin muscles that haven't been pinned regularly before.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> In that case, you might just be a pansy for pain tolerance... is it pain like red hot you've been stabbed, or sore like bruise. It should be the latter, that's normal, especially in virgin muscles that haven't been pinned regularly before.


One of the shots from the test E did have redness and lasted longer than usual, but all the other ones haven’t had redness. They do, however, prevent me from jogging, hitting legs, hell even boxing and MMA is impossible to do. They hurt a shit ton. It’s not a little “oh it’s slightly sore and I’m scared to train it”. It’s more like “it hurts too much to do legs for 2-3 days post injection”. The pain isn’t immediate either. It comes on the next day. Minor soreness from the pin occurs the day of the injection. I’m hitting in a muscle dense place (ventrogluteal area) and have been rotating to slightly different sites on my glute every now and then. I don’t wanna pin my shoulders because that’s gonna fuck me even worse and same thing with quads. I’ve done 3 left glute and 2 right glute pins with the test E plus I did 2 right glutes with sustenon early. Pain is mostly the same.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If the guy is solid that’s one thing. If he’s a troll, well, that will be different altogether.


Promise I ain’t a troll. I’m here to learn. Seriously.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 18, 2022)

We shouldn't have to tell you, it's pretty obvious, but if you're getting that much pain,  perhaps you should stop.  Throw it all in the trash and find a better source.


----------



## jori (May 18, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> We shouldn't have to tell you, it's pretty obvious, but if you're getting that much pain,  perhaps you should stop.  Throw it all in the trash and find a better source.


That’s what I’m gonna do. I’m just making sure that I find the right source in the interim.


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Promise I ain’t a troll. I’m here to learn. Seriously.


Then stop fighting with those who are trying to teach you.

You have guys here with decades worth of experience, both good and bad. Be grateful for any guidance you receive.


----------



## TomJ (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> That’s what I’m gonna do. I’m just making sure that I find the right source in the interim.


you shouldnt be using any source since youre still far too young


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> That’s what I’m gonna do. I’m just making sure that I find the right source in the interim.


Bro I do not understand you. Your using dirty gear who rips off an established sources branding. The real source reaches out offers you free product and your still confused on who to use ? N defend the shit gear. It's pretty wild to read rbis


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 18, 2022)

First off
@jori is 18 years old

Drop the gear and PCT immediatly.

No advice or additional informarion about gear should be given to an 18 year old who is absolutly damaging himself...possibly irreparably

This is a very silly decision at your age and will come back to haunt you


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> First off
> @jori is 18 years old
> 
> Drop the gear and PCT immediatly.
> ...


I didn't even see he's 18. Fuck this dude. @KingOfAllGorillas did this cat ever send you the info for his freebie you offered? I think this is an elaborate troll job. What are the odds this dude stumbles upon this forum where a smaller lab like silverback compounds just so happens to be housed at with counterfeit product....then he talks crazy


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I didn't even see he's 18. Fuck this dude. @KingOfAllGorillas did this cat ever send you the info for his freebie you offered? I think this is an elaborate troll job. What are the odds this dude stumbles upon this forum where a smaller lab like silverback compounds just so happens to be housed at with counterfeit product....then he talks crazy


He only asked about when it would ship lol 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (May 18, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Email me and we'll send you a bottle on the house so you can see the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Good man. Just be careful.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

slumbalPanda said:


> Thanks for sharing bro.


Are you going to actually contribute or keep spamming trash


----------



## slumbalPanda (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you going to actually contribute or keep spamming trash


What are you talking about? I thank people for sharing this info so my buddies and I can be aware of these sketchy stuff.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

slumbalPanda said:


> What are you talking about? I thank people for sharing this info so my buddies and I can be aware of these sketchy stuff.


Nope you’re adding useless comments. I’m going to assume the rest of your time here will be just as useless


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

slumbalPanda said:


> What are you talking about? I thank people for sharing this info so my buddies and I can be aware of these sketchy stuff.


Did you even read any of this??? What information did he share ??


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> The vial ain’t empty, it’s got about 5 ML in it. I’m also not broke by any stretch you dumbass, I’m just new to this shit and don’t know what or where I gotta get shit from and at least the Gorilla guy is helping me lol…


If I was gorilla guy i would  piss in the vial and send it to you.


----------



## MemoirsOfASteroidKingpin (May 18, 2022)

jori said:


> Yeah facts dude
> 
> Yeah, probably the case. Also heard that high levels of alcohol in UGL gear can also cause immense pip. I tried the guy’s sustenon originally and it flared up super fucking red every time post injection, so I swapped to the test e and I don’t get that red swelling and massive lumps post injection but it still hurts a ton. Lame as shit.


Contrary to popular belief, alcohol is usually not an issue when it comes to post injection pain.  The most common reason for Post Injection Pain is the crystalization of compounds inside your muslce.  When we inject a saturated solution, especially those with short esters, which are less soluable in oil and solvent, oil separates from the solvent once injected, and the steroid compounds crystalize in our muscle.  Your body treats this like a pathogen, and attacks the crystals, giving you the exact same reaction as an infection: redness, swelling, increased temperature, painful to the touch.  

I used to make a 300mg/ml sustanon, test 400, test prop 200, test deca 600, that had a lot of PIP, and I had warnings next to the products on my list informing people of the extensive PIP that can be felt with these products.  Additionally, I gave people tips to reduce the PIP from these compounds.  I remember back in the early 2000's, when fake gear was prevelent, if I didn't get that pain in my ass where it was hard to get in my car, I became worried.  Back in the day, we learned to love that PIP, it was a testament to the potent gear we were using.


----------



## TODAY (May 18, 2022)

MemoirsOfASteroidKingpin said:


> Contrary to popular belief, alcohol is usually not an issue when it comes to post injection pain.  The most common reason for Post Injection Pain is the crystalization of compounds inside your muslce.  When we inject a saturated solution, especially those with short esters, which are less soluable in oil and solvent, oil separates from the solvent once injected, and the steroid compounds crystalize in our muscle.  Your body treats this like a pathogen, and attacks the crystals, giving you the exact same reaction as an infection: redness, swelling, increased temperature, painful to the touch.
> 
> I used to make a 300mg/ml sustanon, test 400, test prop 200, test deca 600, that had a lot of PIP, and I had warnings next to the products on my list informing people of the extensive PIP that can be felt with these products.  Additionally, I gave people tips to reduce the PIP from these compounds.  I remember back in the early 2000's, when fake gear was prevelent, if I didn't get that pain in my ass where it was hard to get in my car, I became worried.  Back in the day, we learned to love that PIP, it was a testament to the potent gear we were using.


Sure, but isn't it also true that certain batches of enanthate raws contain extremely high levels of carboxylic acid that can lead to increased PIP?


----------



## MemoirsOfASteroidKingpin (May 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Sure, but isn't it also true that certain batches of enanthate raws contain extremely high levels of carboxylic acid that can lead to increased PIP?


I haven't read anything about this, and I cannot speak knowingly about it.  I will research it though.  It sounds interesting.  Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Dex (May 19, 2022)

jori said:


> All of that was a massive joke lol.


Your "joke" of a post was my first WTF given. Thanks!


----------



## Dex (May 19, 2022)

Is this Intel? Have you heard about not digging down to dig out of a hole?


----------



## jori (May 19, 2022)

Dex said:


> Is this Intel? Have you heard about not digging down to dig out of a hole?


I keep hearing that, no I’m not intel you can read my introduction post if you wish. I didn’t know this community did them so I was thrown off when everybody was calling me a troll or bot.


----------



## Obscured78 (May 21, 2022)

This would be at least the third “Silverback” lab. First one I know of came on scene before the one here did if I recall correctly. Haven’t been following either but both did decent amount of testing. This third one is wildcard.


----------



## Achillesking (May 21, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> This would be at least the third “Silverback” lab. First one I know of came on scene before the one here did if I recall correctly. Haven’t been following either but both did decent amount of testing. This third one is wildcard.


The odds of silverback compounds not labs compounds w the same dose of te at 250 n this dude stumbling on to the forum that host the real lab. slim to none


----------



## Obscured78 (May 21, 2022)

Most test is 250 so that’s nothing. The name, may or may not be anything either I don’t really know obviously. Just saying “Silverback” is now on the label of at least three different labs. 
If I was the gorilla from this forum I wouldn’t send the OP anything on the house.


----------



## Valdosta (May 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> The odds of silverback compounds not labs compounds w the same dose of te at 250 n this dude stumbling on to the forum that host the real lab. slim to none


does seem weird he'd find an obscure forum to ask on, but not find the most buzzed source on that forum rn and realize its the same name


----------



## Tisatix (May 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> does seem weird he'd find an obscure forum to ask on, but not find the most buzzed source on that forum rn and realize its the same name


LOL my thoughts exactly


----------



## Achillesking (May 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> does seem weird he'd find an obscure forum to ask on, but not find the most buzzed source on that forum rn and realize its the same name


Thank you !!!


----------

